# Eclipse workspace



## siba (17. Jan 2005)

Ich wollte den workspace änderrn, da er definitv in das falsche Verzeichnis zeigt. Eclipse läßt es nicht zu und bringt die Fehlermeldung "workspace in use, choose another one!". Wie könnte ich dieses Problem lösen?


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jan 2005)

Eine IDE nehmen die eine Option hat die sich "ÖFFNEN" nennt 

Bin da auch verzweifelt und wieder umgestiegen, da Eclipse behauptet hat das so ein Projekt schon existiert (obwohl es das nicht hat).

Eclipse speichert sich irgendwie irgendwo viel ab, aber kP!


Aber lass den Workspace mal irgendwo hinzeigen und dann aufs richtige, versuche es auszutriscken


----------



## niemand (17. Jan 2005)

Hmm ... alle offenen Projekte schließen, neuen Pfad für neuen Workspace erstellen, in Eclipse eintragen und fertig - oder?

cu


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Jan 2005)

Könnte klappen 
Am besten ist's gleich einen seperaten Order außerhalb des Eclipse Ordners anzulegen und diesen dann bei jeder weiteren Installation als Standartworkspace zu nutzen. So hat man immer alle Projekte schön an einer Stelle und spart sich solche Huddeleien.


----------



## bygones (17. Jan 2005)

wenn eclipse meckert, dass der Workspace in use ist - schaue dir das Verzeichnis an, dass er angibt. DOrt gibt es eine Datei .lock. Die löschen und er meckert nimmer


----------

